# police visited La Azohia



## kenspain (Jun 10, 2018)

All went well got all the things and more into the ground the man i got the land from came with two containers with 1000 litres   of water and fixed the water feed up,To make look like we planted many things we bank the soil up in rows and planted those special vag call O dear that lot never growe , My wife and sister in  law 
cooked a dinner Paella the best way  to cook it for me. Then the local police turned up and called me up to his car i asked my brother in law to go and talked to him but refused so i went up to the there car he told me to stand near the car and open the boot and took out a try of piper  plants shock my had and said welcome  to the village and left. Water will go on in about 2 week just got to wait now for permission  to put a frame up of the panels one of the men at the fishing club son got me the panels and going to fix them up when the frame is done.:wave:


----------



## harrow (Jun 10, 2018)

kenspain said:


> All went well got all the things and more into the ground the man i got the land from came with two containers with 1000 litres   of water and fixed the water feed up,To make look like we planted many things we bank the soil up in rows and planted those special vag call O dear that lot never growe , My wife and sister in  law
> cooked a dinner Paella the best way  to cook it for me. Then the local police turned up and called me up to his car i asked my brother in law to go and talked to him but refused so i went up to the there car he told me to stand near the car and open the boot and took out a try of piper  plants shock my had and said welcome  to the village and left. Water will go on in about 2 week just got to wait now for permission  to put a frame up of the panels one of the men at the fishing club son got me the panels and going to fix them up when the frame is done.:wave:



That's a nice story I hope it goes well.

:wave:


----------



## n brown (Jun 10, 2018)

last thing you expect when a cop calls you over - pepper _spray_ maybe , not a plant ! nice gesture


----------



## deckboy (Jun 10, 2018)

Sounds like a very friendly place and people, so why are you "pretending" to grow plants when they have gone to the trouble of welcoming you with free plants that are obviously suitable to the local environment? Doesn't sound like a good neighbourly thing to do!


----------



## kenspain (Jun 10, 2018)

deckboy said:


> Sounds like a very friendly place and people, so why are you "pretending" to grow plants when they have gone to the trouble of welcoming you with free plants that are obviously suitable to the local environment? Doesn't sound like a good neighbourly thing to do!



If you are not working the land you can,t get  a license to stay on the land


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 10, 2018)

What are piper plants ,have you been on the lunatic soup again.:scared:


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jun 10, 2018)

Now those plants you have to water and look after ... or ... handcuffs &#55357;&#56430;&#55356;&#57339;*


----------

